# Moving to HK



## dub (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I have a job offer for a role in HK and am travelling out with my wife early January to see if we like it. I am 95% there, my wife is a bit more nervous about the move. We will look at some serviced apartments while we are there so we can decide where to live. Fully looking to embrace the local culture if we make the move but I want to make sure we get the best picture of life over there. I am sure it will be a cultural shock as neither of us have been to HK before. We have been to Bangkok and loved it. 

What would be the best things to do in 5 days to get the best feel for the city?

All recommendations appreciated - bars, restaurants, things to do etc!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## moving guru (May 9, 2012)

Hi I have lived here for 40 years and am originally from the UK.

Much of your decision depends on if you have kids or not, are you looking for exxcitign nightlife or a place to bring up a family?

HK caters for all, you can live in the city or in the country, space is a premium tho' and you will have to pay for the luxuries.

Suggest you PM me if you need more, 

get a property company to take you to the new territories, south side, the peak, mid-levels and then you get to see a bit of the country as well. 

go to the islands, a quick ferry ride away have a look at Discovery bay as a possible place to live.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

First thing to do is eat- simply soak in the varieties, the scents, the colours --live and drink in the diverse languages and cultures---soon the prominence of HK will empower all your senses. 

HK -a taste of truly Asia at its best with a sprinkling gift of British legacies woven into its social fabric- warmly felt even after 1.5 decades.

Enjoy Asia, and HK!


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

dub said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have a job offer for a role in HK and am travelling out with my wife early January to see if we like it. I am 95% there, my wife is a bit more nervous about the move. We will look at some serviced apartments while we are there so we can decide where to live. Fully looking to embrace the local culture if we make the move but I want to make sure we get the best picture of life over there. I am sure it will be a cultural shock as neither of us have been to HK before. We have been to Bangkok and loved it.
> 
> ...


Hi dub,

I'm sure your wife would love it in Hongkong. If she like city like I do ( there's many shops, wine bars, clubs, and things to do ). The city is fast moving and very busy. There are some great restaurants of any kind. You can go up the peak by tram and back by bus to see the view of Hongkong. I love the bar on top of Peninsula hotel and one in Peking Road for a great view in the evening. It s the thing I missed most living there. Also, the bus ride to Stanley Market. Ferry to Discovery bay and other outlying islands. Most of all the Star Ferry that takes you to the other side of Hongkong. 

Transport is pretty good too. Bus. Taxis are cheap ( compare where I live now in UK) there's also the MTR( mass transit railway) the best way to get around quickly. There's also the tram cheap and very crowded if you're not in no rush . Stroll around the Market in Mongkok ( Kowloon side) and also home to ESF ( English School Foundation).


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

All of the above is good advice and there is something in HK for everyone. "Getting a feel for the city" in just 5 days, WILL overwhelm you! There is far too much to do and see in such a short space of time and even then short trips to Macau or Shenzen add to the experience.
Like Singapore, it is a very safe place to live and within easy reach of places for holidays(Bali, Australia, Phuket, Malayasia etc).

_Yes, the felix bar at the top of the Peninsula is nice, but a word of warning......the gents toilet has glass walls which give a spectacular view of Nathan rd., but the 1st time you use it, the urge to have a leak vanishes
_
I was there for 13 years, loved it, and would not change those years for anything


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

dunmovin said:


> All of the above is good advice and there is something in HK for everyone. "Getting a feel for the city" in just 5 days, WILL overwhelm you! There is far too much to do and see in such a short space of time and even then short trips to Macau or Shenzen add to the experience.
> Like Singapore, it is a very safe place to live and within easy reach of places for holidays(Bali, Australia, Phuket, Malayasia etc).
> 
> Yes, the felix bar at the top of the Peninsula is nice, but a word of warning......the gents toilet has glass walls which give a spectacular view of Nathan rd., but the 1st time you use it, the urge to have a leak vanishes
> ...


I was there in Feb/ March and the place is still as lively. The star ferry has changed and were more bridges to walk to before you reach the other side of the garden after you get off the Ferry. I went to see my old place in Kowloon (Yaumatei) and has new building standing. More hotel and restaurant. I went to the outlying islands and looks different but not as crowded as I remember it. But still enjoy visiting every time and going up the peak by tram and enjoy the view while having a coffee. I appreciate it more now being a tourist than when I lived there!


----------



## dub (Dec 17, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments and advice! I am sure we are going to love it! Have a great Christmas!!!!


----------



## b2303 (Oct 26, 2012)

Great answers. Just arrived its all so exciting !!


----------



## KiTT (Jun 29, 2013)

Lai Kwai Fong would be the best for a drink!


----------

